# Does pets at home sell chinchillas?



## Ru5h (Apr 15, 2017)

Just a question, sorry If its obvious, but if they do how would i go ahead to try and purchase one?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes they do, but they are usually sourced from large scale rodent farms, this article is from the rat community but applies equally to the majority of small animals sold in pet shops:

http://estellesandford.co.uk/ratz/rodentfarm.html
Reputable rescues & breeders are the best way to get chinchillas.

Buying from pet shops is a gamble (missexed, underage, pregnant, sick & temperamentally unsound animals being just some of the issues you may encounter) & extends beyond the visible animals on the shop floor to the unseen ones at the point of origin who are bred relentlessly to meet the demand.


----------



## Ru5h (Apr 15, 2017)

If I had no other way of purchasing them, would this be a "somewhat" decent way to get some? or are the problems that bad that I should ONLY buy from breeders


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ru5h said:


> If I had no other way of purchasing them, *would this be a "somewhat" decent way to get some?* or are the problems that bad that I should ONLY buy from breeders


No it would not, as already posted.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Ru5h: better to contact a chinchilla club who will have details of reputable breeders. By buying from a pet store you are supporting factory farming (albeit unintentionally). Have never seen them in [email protected] tbh tho'.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Calvine said:


> @Ru5h: better to contact a chinchilla club who will have details of reputable breeders. By buying from a pet store you are supporting factory farming (albeit not deliberately). Have never seen them in [email protected] tbh tho'.


I guess they'd only stock them in the stores where they are 'good sellers', they almost always have them in the one near where I work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2017)

They do but don't get one from there.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I guess they'd only stock them in the stores where they are 'good sellers', they almost always have them in the one near where I work.


You are right...my friend works p/t in a [email protected] in west London and she says they only have them from time to time; none at present.


----------



## Amie Dooley (Mar 1, 2016)

No they do not. I asked my local Pets at home why their hadn't been Chinchillas for so long, and they said that the company has decided not to sell them, as they were not selling as much, and would spend months on the shelves in the cages, which wasn't fair on them. I would advise that you adopt Chinchillas from a rescue. I have just recently adopted a family trio from my local small animal rescue. They have bonded and developed so well alread. Don't be put off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2017)

Amie Dooley said:


> No they do not. I asked my local Pets at home why their hadn't been Chinchillas for so long, and they said that the company has decided not to sell them, as they were not selling as much, and would spend months on the shelves in the cages, which wasn't fair on them. I would advise that you adopt Chinchillas from a rescue. I have just recently adopted a family trio from my local small animal rescue. They have bonded and developed so well alread. Don't be put off.


Yes they do, I kniw two pets at home stores that sell them. Pets at home shouldn't sell pets full stop though but that is another thread.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Some of the bigger breeders breed on a polygamous system where the females are housed in small cages 18x18 inches if they are lucky. The male has access to several cages by a tunnel which makes the cage even more cramped. The females are unable to follow the male as they wear big collars that are do not allow them to fit through the pop-hole entrance he uses.

When I first saw the set ups 30 years ago, I thought they were great and got a small set-up. I kept the collars on the females for a few days as the females looked so uncomfortable compared to my animals in pairs & groups. I binned the collars and retired the females from breeding

I have not been a fan of polygamous breeding since - it is a nothing better than battery farming or puppy farming. I wish it could be banned


----------

